# My 360 is not reading game discs



## Huncker

Hi,
Well, last night my 360 was working fine, but when I turned it on today, it said that 

"To play this disc, put it in an Xbox 360 console."

This only happens when I put in 360 games, (I've tried four different ones), but a DVD or even an xbox game works properly. I've had this problem once before, but I just turned it off, and back on and it worked just fine. Any ideas what is going on? Thanks in advance, I appreciate any help.


----------



## stressfreesoul

Please supply more information. Do any error codes appear on the screen? Are the lights on the front of the console green or are any red? 
It might be something related to your Xbox 360 console itself or the disc you are trying to play on, so first have a look on the Xbox 360 game disc itself and check whether there is any kind of scratches or flaws on it.

If you find a scratch or a flaw on the disc that seems to be the reason and just to check it you can put any other game in your Xbox 360 console and try it once more, if the other game is working fine that definitely assures that it's a fault with the game disc.

If If the disk is fine (or at least looks it), remove any peripherals (hard drive, memory cards etc), reset the console then try the game again.

If this still does no good, go into the system blade (from the dashboard), then into console settings, then Startup. Change between Disc or Dashboard (if it is disc change to dashboard, or dashboard to disc). Then restart and try again.


----------



## pjb5064

As stressfreesoul stated above, the first thing you need to look for is the red lights around the power button. If you are still seeing green then you should be okay. Another quick check thing to do is to check the power block. If the light is green, you're okay, but if it's anything else, there might be a problem with the power supply. (I doubt thats the problem, as it seems to be a disc related issue)

Does this problem occur immediatly after putting the disc in or does it happen 10-20 minutes into playing a game. If it doesn't happen immediatley, then you might be on your way to the red lights of doom. (easily solved by sending your 360 back to Microsoft for a quick fix)

Stressfreesoul also suggested taking everything out, plugging it back in and then turning on the console again. If this doesn't work you can also try running the system without the harddrive in place. Simply push the button on the side and slide it out. (do this when it's off) Turn your console on and see if it works. This is simply narrowing down different things that could be wrong with your system.

If you keep running into trouble, contact Microsoft XBOX and they will be able to help you further. If you can't fix it, they will most likely send you an empty box with more shipping information. You simply stick your 360 in there put the new label on it, tape it back up and drop it off at either a UPS or FedEx place (depending on who dropped it off at your house). Very easy to do. All the materials come in the back and there are directions to follow. They will have a "fixed" 360 back to you in less then 2 weeks in most cases.

Good luck!


----------



## Huncker

Thanks.

It happens for all my 360 games, which is weird. There are a couple scratches, but usually when I keep trying to start the game, it ends up working. It happened again yesterday, but this time it won't play the games at all. I'll try what you said, but I think it is the system, and not the games.

Thanks again.

No, there are no red lights. They're completely green.


----------



## Huncker

Also, dvd's and xbox games work. But a 360 game will say "to play this disc, put it in a xbox 360 console, and the background is in white and it says it in like 8 different languages. There is no error number either. Recently, it reads my games as dvd's first, before then not working.


----------



## stressfreesoul

This problem is more common than you think. I have read many explanations, but this is the most common...
Most who recieve this error find that they get it after a software update. Unfortunately the only way to do anything about this is to reset your hard disk to factory (format). Suffice to say, even if you sent it back to the supplier/Microsoft, they would do the same.
There is another explanation, it may be due to a failing disk drive (optical). The only fix for this is return to supplier and repair (unless the warranty has run out/you are a pro then you can replace it yourself).


----------



## Huncker

yeah, my warranty is out, so I am out of luck.
I might try the first way you said, but that deletes all of my memory, correct?
and there is only a chance for it to be fixed?


----------



## stressfreesoul

I have scoured many sources, but yes, this is one of the only ways. I mean its up to you. You could pay out for a technician to look at it, or you could look at it yourself and have one of two outcomes;

1:You fix the problem, learn something new and feel smug.
2:You fail to fix it, you lose your game data, you have fun trying to catch back up.

Have you ever noticed the console doing an update before (Dasboard not game)?? Many who have had this problem have noticed that its after said update that the problems suddenly occur, some conflict with the optical drives firmware and the new update files...

Hope I helped.


----------



## BST8907

I had the exact problem as you. No games would work, no DVD's and no CD's. The problem isn't the hard drive but the lens itself. I used a lens cleaner and it didn't work and I also went and formated my hard drive and that didn't work. Basically the system is DOA. It works as a cool media player if you downloaded songs into it and if you went ahead and put videos from the marketplace. What I did was I went ahead and had a replacement plan from Best Buy and I got a brand new Xbox Elite and had to pay the difference and the replacement too.


----------



## Nighttwalker

I have the same issue as Huncker, I am able to play DvDs, and music disc along with downloaded games such as demons from xbox live. Tho I did the reformat and I still am having the message pop up stating to put the disc in a xbox 360 console. There any other means of fixing this problem? Please help me!


----------



## unclejerry3

wow... no its likely not ur harddrive or whatever most things that you download dont *** up your system either. 80 percent of the time its your laser lense. i've dealt with lots of broken consoles before and im 17. if u dont have a warranty or just dont trust microsoft (like me) order a laser lense off of ebay or something, open your 360 and replace it. its really easy all u need is some star bit and jewelers screw drivers. you should'nt need instructions. o by the way a lense is about 15 bucks.


----------



## stressfreesoul

Please begin a new thread for your inquiries.
@unclejerry3 - _at the time_, it was a common problem after an update


----------



## max7

It happens randomly to me. Sometimes if I open and close the tray enough times it will work, or if I actually shake the console a bit it will work. = |


----------



## Redeye3323

Sounds like something is loose there mate, be careful thought if you are shaking the console as you could damage it more.

Also could you start a new topic if the topic is quite old because I looked through it and then realized it was an old topic that had been revived.

Redeye3323


----------

